# For those who have done HSG and IUI please answer!



## Kelly9

Hey 

I just had my HSG and almost died from the pain of the clamp and balloon they used to do it. Most people I talked to said it was like a pap but more crampy. Well it was so much worse. SO this leads to my question about IUI since it is a similar procedure... can you tell me how painful it was like don't hold anything back. I need to be more prepared for it then I was the HSG.

Also did they use a clamp and or a ballon in the procedure? Please be honest about everything!


----------



## jk28

Hi

I've had both HSG & IUI. I don't remember them using a clamp & balloon & found it uncomfortable more than painful, like period cramps. I didn't have any pain with the IUI, quite a painless procedure, again just a tiny bit uncomfortable. Hope this helps & good luck.

Love Jayne x


----------



## Arcanegirl

I didnt find it painful. The first go i didnt really feel anything, second time it was uncomfortable but not painful.


----------



## Kelly9

Arcanegirl how was your HSG though? I haven't had the IUI yet but the HSG nearly killed me! I am so scared for the IUI now!

Jayne the clamp is used depending on the position of your cervix, they had to use it on me cause it was tucked away and she originally had problems getting the catheter in but the worst pain was the balloon they used that was attached to the catheter.. I am pretty sure that is in all HSG's I would be so mad if they used it when they didn't have to. It's used to open the uterus to get the dye to the tubes or something.


----------



## JASMAK

I am worried about the same thing. My HSG was horrible, to say the least. I passed out three times from pain, and they had to keep me for a couple hours afterwards, and treat me for shock! It was one of the most painful things for me. I know that the IUI will probably hurt for me, so I am going to take whatever drugs they will allow me to take.


----------



## twinmom07

I had both the HSG and IUI done. 

I took the day off work for the HSG, it was painful for me. The balloon was painful, and my cervix was 'running away' so they also needed to use a clamp to bring it back. The iodine was uncomfortable also, the force of that caused cramping.

I had several IUIs. The first one I had done a DR other than my OB had to do it. He was out of town. It hurt. 

The subsequent ones were done by my OB. I honestly, never felt a thing. My OB is very gentle and slow and careful, even my exams (with the eexeption of my HSG which he did also) were painless. But he had spent a LONG time, before using the clamp for the HSG, he didn't want to if he didn't have to.

I think it comes down to the DR, and your own ease. You tense up, I think that doesn't help.


----------



## Kelly9

Thanks, that gives me some hope, I know if the clinic even mentions clamp at the IUI I am going to freak out and start crying, the pain even half a week later is still vivid in my mind. My FS is nice but she was all about wham bam thank you maam, get it done and get out. She tried for 2 seconds with the catheter then grabbed the clamp. I will be asking about meds to for the IUI to relax and take pain away and well as making sure the clamp is not used!


----------



## twinmom07

Yeah it defiantly will help to be relaxed. The clamp was the worst, my DR never mentioned it at the IUI. I'm not sure, if perhaps because the length of time thats needed. The IUI is a much shorter process, there aren't diagnostics or anything then-kwim?


----------



## Pixie0723

i had an hsg done, and they did not use a balloon for mine (that i am aware of anyways). i just had some light cramping afterwords. I will be going through iui my next cycle, and i have to admit i am quite nervous about it.


----------



## Kelly9

twinmom07 what do you mean by kwim? 
pixie let me know how it goes pain wise and if you can remember whether they used the clamp or a balloon to open the uterus... so far I feel much better about it since everyone is saying no... I will also ask the person to take there time and try to coax my cervix to do what they want.


----------

